# Iguanas licence



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2004)

i have a aust reptile licence grade 1 do i need a grade 2 for an iguana?


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 30, 2004)

u cant get iguanas here in australia


----------



## regenold (Apr 30, 2004)

there exotics aren't they?


----------



## Ella (Apr 30, 2004)

yeah they are. Anyone see Starsky and Hutch? There's one in the movie (off topic sorry)


----------



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2004)

i think they are but i have have been really wanting one for a long time can you import them?


----------



## regenold (Apr 30, 2004)

starsky and hutch. he shots of its tail. lolz


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 30, 2004)

nope, i already tried but didnt work, import customs, stoped it


----------



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2004)

god damn it i really wanted one what could i get that is like an iguana?


----------



## ackie (Apr 30, 2004)

a big water dragon
but monitors are better


----------



## Jonny (Apr 30, 2004)

Do all lizards tails regenerate or only skinks and geckoes????


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 30, 2004)

> what could i get that is like an iguana?


Boyds forest dragon.


----------



## zoe (Apr 30, 2004)

i think water dragons look the closest...thats why i want some!


----------



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2004)

well i'm seeing the 2 water dragon hatchling on sunday if i get them then yippy but if i don't i'll let you know so you can get them but they are in NSW


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 30, 2004)

i have 3 ewds they are so cool


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 30, 2004)

i know some1 hows got camelions but i think he smuggled em in i might be able to get u 1 but i check if there legal


----------



## zoe (Apr 30, 2004)

they're not legal


----------



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2004)

i don't care i want i want i want 
all my favs are illegal!!!!!
why o why


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 30, 2004)

k than im sure he knows


----------



## ackie (Apr 30, 2004)

lmao...all exotic herps are illegal man
i wonder wat ya friend would think if he knew ya were tellin people?

by the way...is his nickname desman?


----------



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2004)

its so unfair but i will still love my water dragons like they were iguanas


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 30, 2004)

no thats not him hes not regesterd but he tells everybody hes so proud of them


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 30, 2004)

> i think water dragons look the closest...thats why i want some!



Mine came home, wanna buy the little buggas?


----------



## stockeh (Apr 30, 2004)

how much africa... where did ya find em??


----------



## peterescue (Apr 30, 2004)

Most skinks dont regenerate their tails fully and a lot only heal up.

Jimmy,
Iguanas and chameleons are illegal in Australia. Some exotics can be held on license but these licenses forbid breeding and selling.
I think with your new found position at Aust Zoo I would be more careful about what you talk about. Dont brag about other people unless you want to drop them in it. It would not be hard to find out who you are from the information you have given so far. People employed in both state and federal agencies read this list. all the posts are public domain and can be read by anyone.
Peter


----------



## zoe (Apr 30, 2004)

lol i will get some eggs if they exist phil...i want baby ones that way i have a while before i have to build an outdoor pit lol. did u ever find any eggs?


----------



## ackie (Apr 30, 2004)

i hav an outdoor pit for my barbatas but sumhow one of them escaped a few days ago 
i went over the enclosure and dug the whole thing up but he is gone, birds couldnt hav got to him coz i hav wire over the top.
its a mystery


----------



## Hickson (May 1, 2004)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> i know some1 hows got camelions but i think he smuggled em in i might be able to get u 1 but i check if there legal



Jimmy - they're not legal.

Hix


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 1, 2004)

yeah i no that now but its my friends problem so wat can i do and hes only got them 4 a couple of weeks then hes giving them back to whoever he got em off


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

SURE, tell me his address so i can dob the scum in


----------



## instar (May 1, 2004)

"Trust me Jimmy, those chamelians and iguanas would tear you to peices and eat you too, if they got the chance" 

Troy Mcclure in " lizards, from the feild to your plate"


----------



## Pinkie (May 1, 2004)

lmao how relevent


----------



## africancichlidau (May 1, 2004)

> did u ever find any eggs?



Yes Zoe, only a couple of dozen though  In Aisle 3 at Coles, 55gram Chook eggs


----------



## insectovor (May 1, 2004)

Nothing personal jimmy ,but I think it's about time that people need to think before they start thinking of exotics. No one (except zoos and institutions) is allowed to keep exotics. Why??? Australia has got so much to offer, look around... Australian reptiles are the most prized reptiles overseas. Stop this illegalism( new word).

Insectovor


----------



## zoe (May 1, 2004)

> Yes Zoe, only a couple of dozen though In Aisle 3 at Coles, 55gram Chook eggs



have they hatched yet?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 1, 2004)

Hey, I know they're illegal now, so I'll tell him. Beyond that, there's not much i can do. I've found out its a $20,000 fine for having that sort of animal, so he's giving it back to the owner tomorrow.


----------



## africancichlidau (May 1, 2004)

Been in the incubator for 4 months Zoe, no sign of hatching yet


----------



## Magpie (May 1, 2004)

ewwww smelly


----------



## africancichlidau (May 1, 2004)

Only the cracked one Mags


----------



## saikrett (May 1, 2004)

are you using one of those fridge incubators
?


----------



## africancichlidau (May 1, 2004)

That's it Saik, next to the bacon


----------



## Pinkie (May 1, 2004)

a little off topic but how long do eggs last before they go off (coles variety)


----------



## zoe (May 1, 2004)

lol check the use by date!


----------



## Magpie (May 1, 2004)

In the fridge they will last at least a few weeks after the best before date.
To check if they are off; float them in a bowl of cold water: if they float, turf 'em without cracking the shell. If they sink, eat 'em.


----------



## lutzd (May 1, 2004)

*eat em*



Magpie said:


> In the fridge they will last at least a few weeks after the best before date.
> To check if they are off; float them in a bowl of cold water: if they float, turf 'em without cracking the shell. If they sink, eat 'em.



You might try cooking them first, though!


----------



## africancichlidau (May 1, 2004)

> You might try cooking them first, though



Whimp


----------



## lutzd (May 1, 2004)

That's "wimp" to you, Mr!


----------



## saikrett (May 1, 2004)

shouldnt it be Mr Wimp?


----------



## africancichlidau (May 1, 2004)

I tried to make it easier on you by giving it a bit of class in the pronunciation Dai Bach


----------



## peterescue (May 1, 2004)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> Hey, I know they're illegal now, so I'll tell him. Beyond that, there's not much i can do. I've found out its a $20,000 fine for having that sort of animal, so he's giving it back to the owner tomorrow.



The current penalty is up to 5years jail and /or a fine up to $110,000.00
Peter

How do you think the papers would look at it.
"Aust Zoo volunteer involved in exotic reptile smuggling racket"
Steve Irwin; the face of Australian quarentine ; was unavailable for comment.


----------



## ackie (May 1, 2004)

jimmy_the_kid wrote: 
Hey, I know they're illegal now, so I'll tell him. Beyond that, there's not much i can do. I've found out its a $20,000 fine for having that sort of animal, so he's giving it back to the owner tomorrow. 

i think ur friend would hav known that exotics are illegal and so i dont think he would hav really cared wen he got em and i dont think he will care now


----------

